# Introducing SINISTER POINTE HAUNTED ATTRACTIONS



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I checked out your website..The pics in your gallery are cool.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

awesome! from what little I could see...defintely looks terrifying!

unfortunately, I don't have enough modern technology ( in my brain, nor my computer LOL) to figure out how to watch the videos. 

and, LOVE the SAW thing.  

oh yeah... welcome to the forum.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Even though your site is still under construction, it looks very nice. Good luck with your haunt


----------

